# Salt fork dock/camping?



## marksduramax (Jul 27, 2006)

Im not sure if this is the right place to post this.. But I have never been to Salt fork lake. I plan on going there this summer. I was looking at staying at the salt fork camping gound. My question is dose the camp ground have a dock close by the full hook ups? I really dont want to load my boat up each time im done fishing. Any info on the camp ground and lake sure would appreciate it thanks alot...

Mark


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes they do !! There is a ramp and docks ( along with a beach ) just for the campers. I have never been thru it,but the way I understand it ,you can drive all the way thru the campground to the ramp and beach and it is for campers only. I hope this helps!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

mark... tim is correct on this...s.f.is my favorite INLAND lake32 miles from my place...if you can afford to stay at the lodge do so!!! its awsome!!! great fishery and scenery...lodging also gets you a dock during your stay!!! pm me for more if needed!!! :B


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark...I camp fathers day weekend at SF each year, and the family LOVES it. I don't use the campers docks (I do use the ramp tho) as they aren't the most secure and don't have electric hookups. I trailer down to the ramp every day, load up and keep my rig at my campsite to charge the batts and keep an eye on my rig. Campgrounds are great, never did the lodge thing.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a camper at Salt Fork - it's actually right up the road from Morning Glory....we've been going down there for years! I have a bass boat and fish there about every weekend....

If anyone needs any info or help - just ask!!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Mark , if you come to Salt Fork this summer , try to plan on fishing some during the week.Once the water/weather warms up it can get rough on the weekends with all the boats there.I fish there about 90% of the time.In the summer when it gets hot I do a lot of my fishing at night also.Sometimes it is the best after dark,no boats,lots of fish and very peaceful.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

You know - I fish Salt Fork all summer long, I keep my boat down there and have the following to add. If you get out on the lake early enough, it's like glass. Then twords the mid-morning/afternoon just hit some of the many coves! i'm talking over around the Stone House - or the finger before that one - or even over by the cabins and all through the no-wake zone.........it's calm all through those areas too! 

Just a thought.......


----------



## marksduramax (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for ever ones reply! I cant wait to go fishing there this summer!!!


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

Hey Mark...

I'll just add that at Salt Fork, you should be prepared to catch anything..

Bluegill, Crappie, Smallmouth Bass, White Bass, Largemouth Bass, Saugeye, Walleye, Channel Cat, Flathead Cat, Carp, & Muskie...have all found their way onto the end of my line at Salt Fork. It is my second favorite fishery. Sometimes I get skunked there, but there have been far more days with great fishing

Good Luck


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i'll assume your first is erie??!!!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Let me ask you guys this - have you noticed that last summer the fishing SUCKED??? I think it was because the year before the water levels were so low while they were fixing the dam. I used to go over to the main marina and put in - never had any problems unloading/loading my bass boat, it was just a hike for me over there since I am right by Morning Glory. Anyhow, the fishing wasn't too bad when the water level was down, but last summer flat out sucked! Anybody else think this too?

What are the thoughts about this upcoming season????

By the way, I've had walleye and saugeye both find their way onto the end of my line - while fishing a rubber worm! No muskie yet, but I can't wait! I really want to catch one of those! 

Oh, one more thing - we saw at least 5 dead muskie this summer too all in about a 2 week stretch, 2 big ones in one day over by the dam. Anybody have any explanation for this???

Thanks!


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

Wave Warrior...Leesville is my favorite...I'm a Musky maniac.  



Skarfer,

As for last years fishing at Salt Fork, I had the opposite results and 2006 was my best year for Walleye, Saugeye, Catfish, and Musky.

I hope 2007 is anywhere near as good as 2006.

You DO NOT want a Musky...They are very addictive.  

As for the Muskies you saw last Summer, the warm water holds less oxygen and I would guess that those fish were played too long, out of the water too long, or both. You will rarely see a Musky floating at any other time of year.

Good Luck


----------



## wormbrain (Sep 30, 2004)

I can't say much about the summer fishing - because I don't fish in the summer. But Spring and Fall of 2006 were EXCELLENT for me!!! :B


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have stayed in the cabins many times and they are great, they have a dock right there close as well, they offered a 3 day special this last summer that was really good, you had to stay during the week but in our case it was even better because there was less of a crowd, we are going to be checking back with them soon to see if they are offering the same thing this year


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

skarfer, i'm in massillon too and my wife's family is down in cambridge. i get down ther a few times each summer. let me know if you ever want a partner. never caught a muskie either, but i can get you into the eyes. phate


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Sounds good Phate! I'm down there just about every weekend in the summer. I mostly fish for Bass, but would love to catch some 'eyes to fry up!


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Do they rent houseboats at Saltfork?


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

gonefishin,

If you are interested in renting a boat from Salt Fork I would suggest you go to the www.atwoodlakeboats.com. They have a link with the boats available for rental from the Sugar Tree Marina at Salt Fork. They do not rent boats out of the Salt Fork Marina. The Sugar Tree Marina is located on the road up to the lodge/cabins/golf course, etc...

They do not rent house boats but they have large 15-20 person pontoon boats.

Hope this info is helpful.


----------

